# Land Park CA



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

D


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Kendall Charcoal and Cloud White? Which products? What was your process? Looks fantastic. identical to the stuff a designer I work with would do also..


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Technogod said:


> Gray is my favorite color these day's. With 15 degree sheen looks so luxurious.
> Awesome job !



Just getting a little "technical" here, because I know what you mean, but not really.
Gloss is measured in _units_ at 60°, and sheen is measured in _units_ at 85°.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

This was a refinish, The dark was Hydoroplus straight from the can shot with a 395 AAA, the Swiss coffee was Chemcraft variset shot with ED655, my process follows the PDF. Clean, sand 180, shoot aqua prime, sand 320, three finish coats on front for WB and two on insides, for solvent born two finish coats on each side. The windows were shot with Sherwin-Williams pro industrial acrylic the walls and ceiling were duration. I wait an hour between coats then when I shoot the fronts I usually let the back dry overnight. I don’t do a ton of cabinet jobs probably 4 to 5 a year. Gloss was 35


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Technogod said:


> Technically speaking, gloss and sheen are two aspects of the same thing: The amount of light reflected off a painted surface independent of its color. But to the eye, they are very different: *Gloss is shiny and crisp* while *sheen looks softer and has more depth and luster*.


Gloss and Sheen are specified in the PDS. It is a unit of measurement.
Gloss is measured in _units_ at 60°, Sheen is measured in _units_ at 85°.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Technogod said:


> So ?


What you're saying doesn't make any sense. I was trying to be tactful.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Technogod said:


> You got it.
> Sorry i did not meet your expectations.


Industry Standards.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Gray is my favorite color these day's. With 15 degree sheen looks so luxurious. 
Awesome job !

"Cabinetry industry the golden standard is between 10-35 degree nothing more than that unless customer specifiy. My shop i use nothing higher than 20 sheen."

I was confused by how "degree" was being used in context.

"10-35 degrees" doesn't tell the level of sheen or gloss. I re-read your posts, and it is clearer you were referring to 10-35 Sheen, and not Gloss. correct?


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Holland said:


> Gray is my favorite color these day's. With 15 degree sheen looks so luxurious.
> Awesome job !
> 
> "Cabinetry industry the golden standard is between 10-35 degree nothing more than that unless customer specifiy. My shop i use nothing higher than 20 sheen."
> ...


 Most people just call it a 20 gloss (20 units on the gloss scale) which is equivalent to an "eggshell" sheen.. He's just trying to school ya technogod.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Technogod said:


> *I mean 15 degrees low sheen .*
> Like the photo below
> 
> View attachment 112662


Which product?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Technogod said:


> *I mean 15 degrees low sheen .*
> Like the photo below
> 
> View attachment 112662


SHER-WOOD® Water White Conversion Varnish DRE
17-21 Gloss Units (at 60 degrees)


----------



## Roller420 (Sep 15, 2021)

Great job!


----------

